# Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2018)

*Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*

						Cooler Master hat die AiO-Wasserkühlung ML360 in zwei Versionen angekündigt: Eine als ML360R bezeichnete Variante für normale PC-Systeme und eine gesonderte Version für den Sockel TR4. Die Kompaktwasserkühlung baut auf der ML240R auf und erweitert diese um einen zusätzlichen Lüfter, weitere große Änderungen scheint es nicht zu geben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*


----------



## INU.ID (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*



> Außerdem ist er angeblich um 0,2 Millimeter dicker und um 0,6 Millimeter schmaler als der Radiator der ML240R-Wasserkühlung.


0,x Millimeter? Sicher? Das wäre ja eine maximal irrelevante Angabe, und quasi schon Mess- bzw. Fertigungstoleranz.


----------



## Elsathar (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*

So stehts im Datenblatt - und ja, ich stand genau so da wie du jetzt


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*

Gibts bei den AiO abseits vom RGB eigentlich irgendwelche Fortschritte bei der Haltbarkeit?
Das die Pumpen MTBF steigt sagt ja eigentlich nicht viel aus wenn die Kühlfinnen durch den Alu/Kupfer-Mix verdrecken.


----------



## SpatteL (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*

Ihr habt doch einen extra Bereich (geschlossene) AIOs:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/geschlossene-wasserkuehlungen/3466
Warum "belästigt" ihr uns hier damit? xD
Gleiches gilt auch für die News zu dem Raijintek Teil...

Edit: Wurde verschoben


----------



## ForeShadow (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Cooler Master ML360R/TR4: Die ML240-KoWakü erhält zusätzlichen Lüfter*

Schade, dass der  Cooler Master ML360R/TR4 nicht vernickelt ist, so ist der Einsatz von Flüssigmetall nicht möglich.


----------

